# 2G/3G SIMs for Phone/ Data for iPhone,Laptop & iPad in Bombay Bangalore & Nationwide?



## crashnburn (Apr 9, 2012)

2G/3G SIMs for Phone/ Data for iPhone,Laptop & iPad in Bombay Bangalore & Nationwide?

I have the following scenario:

DEVICES & CONNECTIVITY: 

iPhone 4 - GPRS/Edge Connection - 2GB for 99/- Data Plan with Vodafone Postpaid
Thinkpad Laptop w Win 7 x 64 bit - TataPhoton Plus for when out of the office/home

The last time I checked 3G data was a bit over expensive. But I need to look into it again. 

Are the Data plans available on 3G for USB sticks equal to or more expensive than Photon Plus etc? 

Also, I am considering getting an iPad 3 soon from Singapore or Hongkong. 

Now I am aware that iPhone (and its Data Plan) can be used for tethering over USB & Bluetooth (for my Laptop) and also as WiFi Hotspot (for Laptop & upcoming iPad 3). 

PLACES and USAGE: 

My base for now is primarily Bombay and have frequent visits to Bangalore & outskirts. Occassional travel outside across country (not frequent). 

NEW SCENARIO: 

Devices: 

I did consider getting different combinations of the following: 
- 3G-USB Stick (Huawei etc) types
- MiFi type (3G/ EVDO) WiFi Router

But before I do so I was thinking WHY BOTHER? 

Location and more about Second number? : 

Is there any SIM card that will not have EXTRA/ ROAMING charges (Phone and/ or Data) between Bombay and Bangalore?  Would MTNL be a suitable second SIM Card? 

When I frequent Bangalore I want to maybe minimize my Roaming usage on Bombay Vodafone number. I am thinking of getting a suitable second SIM card with Bangalore number for this?

Data Usage - Acrosss Devices & Locations: 

Now, my usage at home/ office is taken care of by the home DSL connection & home WiFi Router for all the devices: iPhone, Laptop & future iPad 

The thing is when I am travelling or out of the house, I dont see it making sense to PAY for individual connections for each of the devices. 

I never step out without the iPhone so its always with me. 

The other devices that I may use on the road when needed (Laptop/ iPad) could use the connection of iPhone via Tethering or Hotspot. 

I am wondering if I could just get a GOOD DATA Plan on 3G Data (with my original Vodafone SIM or a second Bangalore SIM) and not have to bother with the above stuff.. the 3G stick, 3G/EVDO Router and even eliminate my Tata Photon Plus?


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2012)

buy Aircel 3g data card with wifi receiver will set you back by 1600 I am not sure but heard that airtel is offering unlimited 3g for 1k confirm this locally.


----------



## crashnburn (Apr 16, 2012)

Minion said:


> buy Aircel 3g data card with wifi receiver will set you back by 1600 I am not sure but heard that airtel is offering unlimited 3g for 1k confirm this locally.



Do share a link for the above 2 things you mentioned if you can. Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 16, 2012)

dont buy aircel.... it doesnt allow internet access while roaming....


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 16, 2012)

If you can get BSNL Evdo Sim Wireless Modem, get it.
Also buy an unlocked mifi device to tether internet to your phone


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 16, 2012)

mtnl Mumbai has unlimited 3g plan even when roaming

2500 for 2month
No FUP


----------



## crashnburn (May 25, 2012)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> mtnl Mumbai has unlimited 3g plan even when roaming
> 
> 2500 for 2month
> No FUP



I got an MTNL SIM. Gonna try with iPad and iPhone as Hotspot. 

Is BSNL better in some way? I could get BSNL from Bangalore.


----------

